# Endura C2 or Endura Max on 1648



## ihuntcatahoula (May 29, 2013)

Went out the other day and while I was going noticed smoke coming from troller so I unplugged it and when I plugged it back up I didn't have any forward gears. So to get me out of the channel I reversed the polarity to use the reverse gears to get me out. I haven't tore into it yet but I believe I will need a new one thinking of either a C2 or a Max is it worth the extra money for the Max or will the C2 be good enough. I am currently using a 40 thrust minn kota and have abused it and it finally broke but I am satisfied with the life of this trolling motor I could have never expected it to last as long as it has.

Just fyi
I run all LED's and have 2 powermax 55's and small genny incase I run low on battery juice so run time isn't real important seeing as I can always crank the genny when I run low.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 30, 2013)

I would go with noting less than 55 lb...


----------

